# Focus on Mexico



## kloegman (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone taken the course? Thoughts?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kloegman said:


> Anyone taken the course? Thoughts?


What course is this? Who is its intended audience? I think this forum serves as an informal and comprehensive course on the ins and outs of living in Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I recall an extensive thread recently on this forum talking about that program. Use the search feature and it comes up right at the top.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If I recall correctly, it's one of those "Pay us to teach you what we think you need to know to buy real estate in MX from us" courses.


----------



## NoVaDamer (Mar 10, 2012)

kloegman said:


> Anyone taken the course? Thoughts?[
> 
> Take Circle110's suggestion. There is an extensive thread about this, full of opinions by people who have never been in the Focus program. You will also find my opinion, as a participant this past January. BTW, I contacted my fellow Focus alumni, and they concurred with the opinion I expressed.
> To each his own.
> If you have questions, PM me.


----------



## kb9gzg (May 8, 2012)

*We did!*



kloegman said:


> Anyone taken the course? Thoughts?


My wife and I took the Focus seminar, last year, and thoroughly enjoyed it. All kinds of relevant topics were included, we ate at a variety of wonderful restaurants, saw some marvelous attractions, visited numerous communities, met great people, were warmy welcomed by the Mexican people, and had opportunities to see available housing. Well worth the money!


----------



## kb9gzg (May 8, 2012)

Should have added that the real estate tour was completely no-pressure, and Focus leaders were glad to help with rental possibilities. Everything was included in the price, including a week at a hotel, food, tours (Guad and other locations), seminar leaders (doc, lawyer, taxes guy, relocation expert, immigration, etc., etc.). Would not have known the right questions without this program--none of the experts were trying to "sell" their services. All-around A-#-1!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Attn Mod*

There seems to be three threads about FOM running concurrently and there may be some content missed that may be better combined into one. My opinion is worth what you pay for it, nothing.


----------



## kb9gzg (May 8, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> There seems to be three threads about FOM running concurrently and there may be some content missed that may be better combined into one. My opinion is worth what you pay for it, nothing.


I agree! (er, about multiple threads) I can't remember which ones I have visited, and it would be helpful to have them married.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

:cheer2::cheer2:


----------

